# Problem starting werconcpl.dll



## nice_guy75 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi guys,
I have a very strange problem, when I open "Find and fix problem" of control panel I got this msg,

*"There was a problem starting werconcpl.dll.
The specified module could not be found."*

I have tried placing werconcpl.dll in "C:\Windows\system32" but not helping me.


Please help me guys.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

See if SFC helps - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936212


----------



## nice_guy75 (Apr 11, 2009)

Already done, even before posting this problem on this forum, not working mate.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Try system restore - choose restore point prior to message showing up -
START | type *rstrui*


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, where did you get the file you copied into system32 from? Go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-




```
sfc/SCANFILE=c:\windows\system32\werconcpl.dll
```
 (press enter)

If no integrity problems, still in CMD type:-


```
regsvr32 werconcpl.dll
```
l (press enter)

If success Restart computer


----------



## nice_guy75 (Apr 11, 2009)

jenae said:


> Hi, where did you get the file you copied into system32 from? Go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have already tried to register the weconcpl.dll but every time I try to register I got a msg "Specific module could not be found".


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, did the file verifier give an all clear, you did not say? Also where did you get the dll from.


----------



## nice_guy75 (Apr 11, 2009)

jenae said:


> Hi, did the file verifier give an all clear, you did not say? Also where did you get the dll from.


Actually I am customizing Windows 7 from last one and a half year, and the OS I am talking about is a Trimmed OS with vlite. And as far as werconcpl.dll is concerned I got that dll from the install.wim of the untrimmed OS.
Further there are number of ways to get that dll, I can download that dll from net, from my host OS, and I have number of win7 dvds. That is not a big deal.

I am currently at office and that OS is in vmware at my home, I did try to run sfc /scannow command but the problem didn't solve and all my customization goes in vain. Nevertheless, I will try the new command you have given to me when I get to my home.

I will reply with the result once I reach my home.


----------



## nice_guy75 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok I run "sfc/SCANFILE=c:\windows\system32\werconcpl.dll" this command and I get this msg "Windows Resource protection could not perform the required operation".


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well where you get your DLL from does matter as you are now experiencing. Most likely the path to the DLL is not being recognized, this results in the errors you are seeing. This is a mum's and dad's forum and while I could help you, I will not, you made the choice to modify the OS then you pay for it. I will give you a clue "Dependency Walker"....


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

nice_guy75 said:


> Actually I am customizing Windows 7 from last one and a half year, and the OS I am talking about is a Trimmed OS with vlite. And as far as werconcpl.dll is concerned I got that dll from the install.wim of the untrimmed OS.
> Further there are number of ways to get that dll, I can download that dll from net, from my host OS, and I have number of win7 dvds. That is not a big deal.


What is there about Windows 7 that needs to be "trimmed"???


----------



## nice_guy75 (Apr 11, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> What is there about Windows 7 that needs to be "trimmed"???


There are many components in windows 7 which we don't use like the languages, I use only English then why should I keep Chinese, French and other languages? Removing those components actually make the OS lite.

Ok let it be, I would try to solve my problem by myself.


----------



## ipritish (Jun 6, 2011)

hello 
I have same problem, when I open "Find and fix problem" of control panel I got this msg,

*"There was a problem starting werconcpl.dll.
The specified module could not be found."*
i tried everything that is suggested above but nothing happened.
please help me to get rid of this probles


----------



## ipritish (Jun 6, 2011)

ipritish said:


> hello
> I have same problem, when I open "Find and fix problem" of control panel I got this msg,
> 
> *"There was a problem starting werconcpl.dll.
> ...


----------

